

The (Mathematical) Theory and Practice of Juggling - jsomers
http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/JugglingTalkSummary.html?JugglingTalk

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I love the idea that we can have a ball going backwards in time by creating a
ball/anti-ball pair. Using the idea from quantum physics that an anti-particle
is just the particle going backwards in time is cool, especially when quantum
uncertainty is used to justify the energy requirements of E=mc^2.

Fun!

Does it actually help you juggle?

